# Book Reviews!



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello everyone! I really like to read so I'm starting a book review thread. I didn't see another one on here while searching.

So, please tell me about a book you really like, feel strongly about, hate, etc...

I'd start, but I'd rather let you guyz start.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fish books or just books? I really like American Cichlids 1: Dwarf Cichlids a Handbook for their identification, care, and breeding by Dr. Wolfgang Staeck.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Either fish books or normal books.


----------

